#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Adgas job training modules

## sumon emam

I found it helpful for the beginners:

module 3: bearings **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

module 4: pipe work **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

module 7: valves **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

module 9: compressors **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



module 10: dynamic seal **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other modules are not available in internet. If anyone have those please share.See More: Adgas job training modules

----------


## muslim

i can't download that link, that link must paid for register, can you upload other link

thank

----------


## sumon emam

module 10

----------


## sumon emam

> i can't download that link, that link must paid for register, can you upload other link
> 
> thank



find remaining modules are at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> find remaining modules are at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Many thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Guys Thanks for the share

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> find remaining modules are at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Mr. Sumon Emam,
Can you share all documents? Becase I'm only download modules 3, 4, 7, 9, 10. Thanks for your support.

----------


## sumon emam

> Dear Mr. Sumon Emam,
> Can you share all documents? Becase I'm only download modules 3, 4, 7, 9, 10. Thanks for your support.



I have those files only.

----------


## thuanvinhan1

> I have those files only.



Hi, thanks for asking and sharing Mr. Sumon Emam.:

----------


## muslim

thank
Mr. Sumon Emam

----------


## rudolf

Thanks Mr. Sumon Emam....

----------


## suga2009

Thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

See More: Adgas job training modules

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you

----------


## sumon emam

I found another module named GASKET. Shared for you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks Bro.

----------


## hasen2010

[Great, Thanks

----------


## vimalesh28

Can you share module for Process Engineers please? Thank you

----------


## relango

Thank you Bro

----------


## sumon emam

> Can you share module for Process Engineers please? Thank you




Sorry* I do not have such module.

----------

